# Wie erstelle ich Visitenkarten?



## Roran (26. Juli 2006)

Einfach.

Du gehst auf http://www.buffed.de
Du scrollst etwas runter, das Du das Suchfeld für *Charaktere* sehen kannst,
da siehste auch » *Realmliste* ,
da suchste Dir *Deinen Server* raus,
dann suchst Du *Deine Gilde* raus,
nun suchst Du *Deinen Charakter*.

Und wenn Du nun oben schaust,
siehste, das da ein paar Rahmen sind,
dort steht auch Visitenkarte.

Da klickst Du drauf,
und wählst die Karte aus die Du in deiner Grafik sehen willst,
unter der Anzeige Deiner Karte, siehste eine Vorschau, 
wie die nun aus schaut.

Da drunter ist auch der " BBCode: ",
den kopierst du Dir raus,
und fügst den in deinem Forum in die Signatur ein,
nun nur noch speichern und fertig.
Eine FAQ ist in Arbeit, wo das auch rein kommten soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber,
du mußt den BLASCProfiler installiert haben,
sonst geht das nicht,
denn aus den Daten die der in die Datenbank schickt,
werden die Vistienkarten erstellt.


*Und für Bank Chars einen TIP.*
In den Einstellungen von dem BLASC Profiler,
sollte im Moment noch die Option  <b>„Ausrüstung und Fertigkeiten"


----------



## Rookie (27. Juli 2006)

/clap

du musst echt langeweile gehabt haben ^^
auch wenn die chance 1:1000000³ steht dass jmd die suchfunktion nutzen wird... danke!


----------



## BloodySkywalker (3. August 2006)

Ich kann meinen Char Namen nicht finden.

Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:
Blasc starten
einloggen und Char starten (Blasc Profiler war im Charmenü aktiviert)
dann war ich mit meinem Char im Spiel
hab dann mal geschaut - mein Char war unter blasc nicht zu finden
habe System Tray auf "Daten an Herold übertragen" geklickt
immer noch nix
Wer kann mir sagen, was ich falsch gemacht habe?


----------



## Rookie (3. August 2006)

laut deiner beschreibung hast du dich nicht ausgeloggt, hast du nachgeguckt ohne WoW zu beenden während blasc das erste mal lief?
es kann auch ein paar min dauern bis der char in dem herold erscheint


----------



## BloodySkywalker (3. August 2006)

Das hab ich vergessen zu schreiben:

Nachdem ich WoW verlassen habe kam unten rechts ein Feld, bei dem stand: "blasc: Verbindung zum Server konnte nicht hergestelllt werden" [oder so ähnlich]

Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Roran (3. August 2006)

Wenn das heute war, dann liegt es daran,
das BLASC HEUTE auf einen neuen Server umzieht und deswegen Deaktiviert ist.

HEUTE kann jeder BLASC erst mal aus lassen.
Das stand auch auf Blasc.de in den News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Umzug ist Blasc wieder verfügbar.


----------



## BloodySkywalker (3. August 2006)

Ja das war heute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst Bescheid geben, wenn es wieder funktioniert?


----------



## Rookie (3. August 2006)

wenn wir grad dabei sind, bei mir klappten sich die upload-news (nachm WoW beenden unten rechts)
soeben bis an den oberen rand (1680x1050) hoch, eine news nach der anderen o.O


----------



## BloodySkywalker (4. August 2006)

So - jetzt klappts.


----------



## Roran (4. August 2006)

Hast du das Update auf die neue Version gemacht ?
Oder vieleicht mal in deiner Ausrüstung ein Item gegen ein anderes getauscht,
und dann aus WoW raus und Daten hoch geladen ?
Teste das mal.


----------



## BloodySkywalker (5. August 2006)

Ich habe die Version benutzt, die in deiner Sig steht. Aber wie du siehst klappt jetzt alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ist ne sehr feine Sache.


----------



## BloodySkywalker (6. August 2006)

Jetzt hab ich noch mal ne andere Frage. Ist mir an meinem Twink aufgefallen. Er ist LvL 13 - aber schaut, was hier steht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bei Klick auf Banner sieht man das wirkliche Level.)


----------



## Roran (6. August 2006)

Lösch deinen Browser cash,
das ist ein Browser Problem.

Das machst du mit [F5]


----------



## BloodySkywalker (6. August 2006)

Hab ich gemacht - steht aber immer noch LvL 10. 

Also ich habs mit Firefox und IExplorer probiert - tut sich nix. F5 hab ich gedrückt - bringt auch nix.

Siehst du das richtige LvL 13???


----------



## Roran (6. August 2006)

Ich sehe auch lvl 10 komischer weise,
wenn der B3N wieder da ist ( über das WE ist der mit Regnor weg ),
werde ich ihn mal darauf hin weisen,
das er sich das mal anschaut.

Also bitte etwas Gedult.


----------



## Rookie (7. August 2006)

Rookie schrieb:


> wenn wir grad dabei sind, bei mir klappten sich die upload-news (nachm WoW beenden unten rechts)
> soeben bis an den oberen rand (1680x1050) hoch, eine news nach der anderen o.O


----------



## B3N (7. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mit den Visitenkarten hatten wir leider zu beginn des Umzugs schon Probleme, wie es scheint, wollen diese immer noch nicht so recht. Wir geben uns größte Mühe diesen Zustand so schnell wie möglich aus der Welt zu schaffen, wir bitten noch um etwas Geduld.


----------



## Crowley (7. August 2006)

So, das Problem sollte jetzt gelöst sein.


----------



## Tribola (7. August 2006)

Ich hätte da mal ne frage: warum werden folgende sachen nicht angezeigt in meiner karte: Berufe. Talente. Inventar. usw. das außer berufe das sowieso nicht angezeigt wird ist mir klar aber die anderen müsten wenigstens da stehen wenn man mich sucht (Lothar, Vivere Militare Est, Schurke, Tribola)
hier meine Karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bekomme es nicht auf die reihe damit wenigstens in der karte berufe angezeigt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (7. August 2006)

hast du diese optionen denn unter deinen einstellungen in blasc aktiviert?


----------



## BloodySkywalker (8. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> So, das Problem sollte jetzt gelöst sein.



Jep - jetzt funktioniert es.


----------



## Xená2 (9. August 2006)

Ich habe wohl das gleiche Problem.. meine Berufe, skillung und etc wird nicht auf der Visitenkarte angezeigt. Finde leider aber auch nicht die Option zum einschalten dieser Dinge. Wahrscheinlich habe ich wieder riesege Tomaten auf den Augen, aber ich finde es einfach nicht. HILFE    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (9. August 2006)

Poste mal deine BLASCProfilerConfig.lua
Die ist zu finden in WoW\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler


----------



## Xená2 (9. August 2006)

meinste das hier? 


- <Ui xmlns="http://www.blizzard.com/wow/ui/" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.blizzard.com/wow/ui/ ..\FrameXML\UI.xsd">
  <script file="BLASCProfilerConfig.lua" /> 
  <script file="BLASCProfiler.lua" /> 
- <Frame name="BLASCFrame" toplevel="true" enableMouse="true" movable="true" parent="UIParent" hidden="true">
- <scripts>
  <OnLoad>BLASC:OnLoad();</OnLoad> 
  <OnEvent>BLASC:OnEvent(event);</OnEvent> 
  </Scripts>
  </Frame>
  </Ui>


----------



## Rookie (10. August 2006)

die einstellungen dazu findest du, indem du auf das tray-icon (unten bei der windows uhr das BL-logo) rechtsklickst und auf einstellungen gehst...
dort hast du dann verschiedene einstellmöglichkeiten, unter "Anzeigeoptionen" kannst du dann die anzuzeigenden dinge ein- bzw ausschalten


----------



## Roran (10. August 2006)

Poste mal deine *BLASCProfilerConfig.lua* <------- Diese Datei
Die ist zu finden in WoW*\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler*

Diese Verzeichnisse findest du da, wo du WoW installiert hast.

Die müßte so Aussehen, aber das hier ist meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = nil;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
```


----------



## Delco (13. September 2006)

mus man noch irgendwo einstellen das es die berufe anzeigt die stehen bei mir net drinn


----------



## B3N (13. September 2006)

Delco schrieb:


> mus man noch irgendwo einstellen das es die berufe anzeigt die stehen bei mir net drinn




Hallo Delco,

in der Konfiguration von BLASC kannst du unter Ansichtsoptionen auswählen was alles angezeigt werden soll. Nachdem du deine Einstellungen vorgenommen hast, startest du WoW und loggst diich entsprechend ins Spiel ein. Nachdem du fertig bist mit spielen, WoW beenden und BLASC die Daten übertragen lassen. Die Aktualisierung kann bis zu 10 Minuten dauern, anschließend sollten die gewünschten Optionen wie zuvor in der Konfiguration eingestellt sichtbar sein sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superöcher (13. September 2006)

so nun habe ich auch mal ne frage habe alles so gemacht wie es hier beschrieben wurde kann aber einfach nicht versteh warum in meiner signatur immer das auftauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnte mir vieleicht einer sagen woran das liegt ????


----------



## Roran (13. September 2006)

superöcher schrieb:


> so nun habe ich auch mal ne frage habe alles so gemacht wie es hier beschrieben wurde kann aber einfach nicht versteh warum in meiner signatur immer das auftauscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Etwas konkreter wäre gut,
was da auftaucht ?


----------



## superöcher (13. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Etwas konkreter wäre gut,
> was da auftaucht ?



also wenn ich mir in meinem profil eine visitenkarte ausgesucht habe und den link benutzen möchte um es als signatur zu machen dann kommt immer


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

das zum vorschein weiss einer wie ich das wech bekommen kann !!!!


----------



## Rascal (14. September 2006)

Hmm also das ist ja der Sinn der Sache... Bei mir wird das normal angezeigt (also die Visitenkarte)


----------



## Roran (14. September 2006)

superöcher schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir in meinem profil eine visitenkarte ausgesucht habe und den link benutzen möchte um es als signatur zu machen dann kommt immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du das so eingibst, kannst du auf die Karte klicken.

```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=633714][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Malygos/Super%F6cher-5.jpg[/img][/url]
```

Und so kannste nicht auf die Karte klicken.

```
[img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Malygos/Superöcher-8.jpg[/img]
```

Merkste den Unterschied ?


----------



## Delco (14. September 2006)

bei mir kommt immer kann keine verbindung zum dateiserver erstellen
es steht auch nichts in den einstellungen unter verbindung drin mus ich da was reinschreiben ?


----------



## Roran (14. September 2006)

Delco schrieb:


> bei mir kommt immer kann keine verbindung zum dateiserver erstellen
> es steht auch nichts in den einstellungen unter verbindung drin mus ich da was reinschreiben ?


Wenn du von BLASC redest, ist das hier der falsche Forums Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann keine Verbindung herstellen ?


----------



## superöcher (14. September 2006)

das problem bei der sache  ist einfach das ich das bild nicht sehen in der sig so wie ihr das habt mit namen und berufen bei steht da nur drinne unbekanter char !!!


so sieht das von anderen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei kommt da nur nen bild in schwarz wo dir steht unbekanter char !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (14. September 2006)

Ach so!

Ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Drück mal Ctrl+F5, das sollte das Problem lösen. Ansonsten leere mal den Cache.

So long
Der Andere


----------



## superöcher (14. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ach so!
> 
> Ganz einfach
> 
> ...



 das mit f5 habe ich schon mehr mals versucht  geht leider net wo finde ich den cache ???


----------



## Roran (15. September 2006)

superöcher schrieb:


> das mit f5 habe ich schon mehr mals versucht  geht leider net wo finde ich den cache ???


Welchen Browser nutzt du denn ?
IE, FireFox ?


----------



## Rascal (15. September 2006)

Da ich grad Langeweile hab, hier mal ne kleine Anleitung für Firefox, Opera und IE (hab ich hier grad drauf ^^)

*Firefox:*
Oben auf "Extras" -> "Einstellungen", dann so weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Opera:*
Oben auf "Extras" -> "Internetspuren löschen...", dann so weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Internet Explorer:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long
Ras


----------



## superöcher (15. September 2006)

ich habe den  IE explorer:

ich habe den cache speicher gelöscht und die seite neu aufgerufen aber ich habe immer noch das selbe problem in der signatur !!!

Könnt ihr denn meine visitenkarte normal sehen die in meiner signatur ist ????


----------



## Rascal (18. September 2006)

superöcher schrieb:


> Könnt ihr denn meine visitenkarte normal sehen die in meiner signatur ist ????



Hab mir die Signatur mal lokal gespeichert und bei mir Hochgeladen. Hier die Visitenkarte wie sie bei mir am 18.9. um 8.20 morgens aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superöcher (18. September 2006)

vielen vielen dank habe mir die visitenkarte von dir (von mir ) eingefügt und jetzt klappt alles ka warum aber jetzt nochmal vieln thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (19. September 2006)

superöcher schrieb:


> vielen vielen dank habe mir die visitenkarte von dir (von mir ) eingefügt und jetzt klappt alles ka warum aber jetzt nochmal vieln thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Halb so schnell ^^
Die, die du jetzt drin hast, wird nicht aktualisiert!
d.H. du bleibst auf ewig lvl 29 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wird bei dir denn hier angezeigt?: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## finki (19. September 2006)

hallo habe da ein kleines problem bei meinen char werden nur die standart eistellungen gezeigt.
habe aber bei eistellungen alles angeklickt woran kann das liegen???????????????????????????


----------



## Baal (20. September 2006)

Ist das NOrmal wenn man offline ist das wenn ich hier über charsuche gehe,mein char zwar drinne ist ich mich aber die items nicht anzeigen lassen kann?



achja und noch was irgendwie krieg ich das mit dem Anzeigen der Visitenkarte nicht hin kann mir das mal jemand erklären bitte danke:-D


----------



## *Schandtmaul* (Gast) (20. September 2006)

So,
jetzt habe ich den ganzen Thread gelesen aber immer noch keine Antwort auf meine frage gefunden.
Interessanterweise wurde die Frage schon ein paar MAl gestellt, ohne dass ich die Antwort verstanden hätte...

Also:
Wie bekommt man seine Gerufe in die Visitenkarte, wie ein ausführliches Profil auf die BLASC-Seite, etc.?

Ich habe zuerst gedacht man müsste irgendwie Premiummitglied bei BLASC sein um in den Genuss zu kommen, konnte mir dann allerdings nicht vorstellen, das so vieel Leute noch einmal extra Geld für eine Visitenkarte bezahlen.^^

Hier im Thread steht aber nur, dass man das in Voreinstellungen ändern muss.
Nur, wie kommt man daran? Gibt es einen Chatbefehle in der Art von /BLASCconfig oder so?

Irgendwo wird gesagt, dass man auf ein Icon neben der Windows-Uhr klicken muss. Das klingt dann nach eine Win-PC-only Lösung. Gibt es auch eine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit auf dem Mac? 
So, weit erst mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal für hilfreiche Antworten.

Schandtmaul

[blasc]539783,Nathrezim,Schandtmaul,3[/blasc]


----------



## Roran (20. September 2006)

*Schandtmaul* schrieb:


> So,
> jetzt habe ich den ganzen Thread gelesen aber immer noch keine Antwort auf meine frage gefunden.
> Interessanterweise wurde die Frage schon ein paar MAl gestellt, ohne dass ich die Antwort verstanden hätte...
> 
> ...



*Die Profile umfassen je nach Wunsch folgende Punkte*

    * Charakter – Zeigt eure momentan getragenen Rüstungen und Werte. Optional kann auch euer Goldbestand angezeigt werden.
    * Talente – Stellt eure Talentbäume dar.
    * Fertigkeiten – Gibt einen Überblick über eure Fertigkeiten
    * Bankfach – Wie der Name schon sagt. Euer komplettes Bankfach auf einen Blick.
    * Inventar – Wie bei dem Bankfach könnt ihr Einblick in eure Taschen gewähren.
    * Rezepte – Eure berufsspezifischen Rezepte auf einen Blick.
    * Visitenkarten – Unter diesem Punkt stehen euch 7 Visitenkarten zu jeder Fraktion zur Verfügung. Mit den praktischen BBCode Feldern könnt ihr diese Karten einfach in jeder Forensignatur verwenden.

Das kann man auf der HP lesen,
und je nach dem was du im Profiler anklickst, wird die Karte erstellt.



*Schandtmaul* schrieb:


> Ich habe zuerst gedacht man müsste irgendwie Premiummitglied bei BLASC sein um in den Genuss zu kommen, konnte mir dann allerdings nicht vorstellen, das so vieel Leute noch einmal extra Geld für eine Visitenkarte bezahlen.^^


Die PC Welt ist leider mit Windoof PCs verseucht,
was sich hoffendlich sich mal ändern wird.
Aber es gib kein " Premiummitglied " bei BLASC, das können alle BLASC Nutzer nutzen.



*Schandtmaul* schrieb:


> Hier im Thread steht aber nur, dass man das in Voreinstellungen ändern muss.
> Nur, wie kommt man daran? Gibt es einen Chatbefehle in der Art von /BLASCconfig oder so?
> 
> Irgendwo wird gesagt, dass man auf ein Icon neben der Windows-Uhr klicken muss. Das klingt dann nach eine Win-PC-only Lösung. Gibt es auch eine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit auf dem Mac?
> ...


Da du nun sagst wegen Mac, kann ich Dir auch helfen.

Schau mal hier rein.
World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler

Da findest du eine Datei " BLASCProfilerConfig.lua "

Dort siehste dann sowas in der art.
Zur Erklärung.

*1 = ist an, also im Profil zu sehen
nil = nicht an, also NICHT im Profil zu sehen*


BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = nil;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = nil;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;

Und das ist die falsche Sig

[blasc]539783,Nathrezim,Schandtmaul,3[/blasc]

Du mußt die andere Nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst das aber hier nachlesen


----------



## Schandtmaul (20. September 2006)

Danke Roran für die schnelle Antwort - jetzt passt es!

Bank ist noch nicht drin, aber dafür muss ich warscheinlich mindestens einmal in mein Schliessfach geguckt haben um die Daten in den Profiler zu übernehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baal (20. September 2006)

Mh das Symbol hab ich auch in der Task und in den Einstellungen hab ich auch alles so eingestellt das er meine Item sprich Rezepte anzeigen soll. Zwar sieht man jetzt meine Visitenkarte aber nicht welche Berufe und zum anderen sehe ich wenn ich auf die Karte klicke auch nicht die Gegenstände von meinem Char. Muss blasc immer aktiwiert sein, bzw muss man immer ingame sin damit das hier angezeigt wird?


----------



## Roran (20. September 2006)

Baal schrieb:


> Mh das Symbol hab ich auch in der Task und in den Einstellungen hab ich auch alles so eingestellt das er meine Item sprich Rezepte anzeigen soll. Zwar sieht man jetzt meine Visitenkarte aber nicht welche Berufe und zum anderen sehe ich wenn ich auf die Karte klicke auch nicht die Gegenstände von meinem Char. Muss blasc immer aktiwiert sein, bzw muss man immer ingame sin damit das hier angezeigt wird?


Der Profiler muß deine Rezepte einlesen können,
das kann der nur , wenn man diese auch benutzt.


----------



## Baal (21. September 2006)

So hab jetzt alles richtig eingestellt jetzt verstehe ich nur nicht warum wird mir bei einer Visitankartr meine Berufe angezeigt und bei einer anderen wiederum nicht?


----------



## Rascal (21. September 2006)

Baal schrieb:


> So hab jetzt alles richtig eingestellt jetzt verstehe ich nur nicht warum wird mir bei einer Visitankartr meine Berufe angezeigt und bei einer anderen wiederum nicht?


Drück mal Crtl+F5 wenn du die Visitenkarten anschaust, das sollte das Problem beheben.
Ansonsten leere mal deinen Cache

So long
Rascal


----------



## Baal (21. September 2006)

Wunderbar jetzt geht alles Vielen dank für die Infos :-D


----------



## Arkansa (22. September 2006)

Ich versuche es gerade mir eine Visitenkarte zu machen doch beim hochladen sagt der verbindung konnte net hergestellt werden!!!!


----------



## Rascal (22. September 2006)

Arkansa schrieb:


> Ich versuche es gerade mir eine Visitenkarte zu machen doch beim hochladen sagt der verbindung konnte net hergestellt werden!!!!



Hallo

Wahrscheinlich wird der Client von einer Firewall blockiert. Beachte, dass der BLASC-Client sowohl per HTTP als auch per FTP auf das Internet zugreifen können muss (Port 80 und 21). Überprüfe das bitte mal.

So Long
Rascal


----------



## BigWhoop (27. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Halb so schnell ^^
> Die, die du jetzt drin hast, wird nicht aktualisiert!
> d.H. du bleibst auf ewig lvl 29
> 
> ...



Ihr seid ja geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist noch keinem aufgefallen das da sonderzeichen drin sind und es warscheinlich deswegen nicht geht ? 

omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr solltet vielleicht beim parsen die sonderzeichen sofort in ascii umwandeln so das auf dem server schon keine sonderzeichen mehr sind oder sie einfach mit ö = (oe) ersetzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so kann später ganz einfach beim auslesen wieder ein ö draus gemacht werden. Halt in umgekerhter reihen folge !

PS: es gibt noch mehr sachen wo die sonderzeichen probleme machen ... sowas sollte auf dem server auch garnicht gespeichert werden!


----------



## Ysh (27. September 2006)

ich kriege das auch irgendwie net hin. hab alles so eingestellt wie ich es möchte (ausrüstung, talente etc) hab das spiel gestartet. wieder ausgemacht. gewartet. nur wenn ich diese visitenkarte poste schaut es so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird irgendwie nix angezeigt. diese prozedur hab ich einige male widerholt. leider erfolglos. cache vom browser hab ich 2 mal gelöscht.


----------



## BigWhoop (27. September 2006)

in bzw. auf der visitenkarte wird nichts stehen so lange in deinem profil auch nichts steht.
Das hat auch nichts mit dem chache zu tun sondern eher das dein client die sachen nich hochläd ... 

ist der blascprofiler bei deinen addons ingame aktiviert ? 
steht nach dem beenden von wow "daten erfolgreich übertragen" ?
warst du zwei mal in wow und wieder draussen und hast gewartet ?

mfg Biggi


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

Ysh schrieb:


> ich kriege das auch irgendwie net hin. hab alles so eingestellt wie ich es möchte (ausrüstung, talente etc) hab das spiel gestartet. wieder ausgemacht. gewartet. nur wenn ich diese visitenkarte poste schaut es so aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist auf Forscherliga
lvl 60 UD Hexer
Yshyzzu
<Wallace Clan>
Schneidereimeister
Verzauberkunstmeister


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

BigWhoop schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bist ja geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir werden alle Signaturen Problemlos angezeigt, daran kann es also kaum liegen



BigWhoop schrieb:


> Ihr solltet vielleicht beim parsen die sonderzeichen sofort in ascii umwandeln so das auf dem server schon keine sonderzeichen mehr sind oder *sie einfach mit ö = (oe) ersetzten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Grösster Schwachsinn ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist, wenns auf nem Server einmal den Char 'Löli' und dann noch den Char 'Loeli' gibt???

So Long
Rascal


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

ja aber erst jetzt! Gestern noch nicht... @Roran



> Du bist ja geil
> 
> Bei mir werden alle Signaturen Problemlos angezeigt, daran kann es also kaum liegen



^^Browser ? 
So weit ich das mit bekommen habe geht es im FF ganz gut aber der IE macht PRobleme...dazu wird es noch sehr betriebssystem abhängig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke der Konquerer wird es auch nicht können da es einfach keine sonderzeichen gibt.



> Grösster Schwachsinn ever
> Was ist, wenns auf nem Server einmal den Char 'Löli' und dann noch den Char 'Loeli' gibt???



Dann heisst der eine L(oe)li und der andere Loeli ODER er heisst L&ouml;li und der andere Loeli! easy oder ?
Wie gesagt das ganz nur in der Datanbank ... so geht dann die schnittstelle auch richtig ohne die ausgabe noch zu modifizieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Gruppe: TEAM: buffed.de" <-- hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mal ganz ehrlich nen bisschen Ahnung solltet ihr schon haben bevor ihr hier postet ! Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit dem Kram und habe eine Hosting Gesellschaft also bitte ... erst denken dann posten. Ich versuche hier schliesslich nur zu helfen.


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

BigWhoop schrieb:


> "Gruppe: TEAM: buffed.de" <-- hmmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur Moderator, kein Admin oder Dev 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also. Grundsätzlich muss ich dir zustimmen, der Kommentar bezog sich nur auf das "oe",da mir zum Rest grad nix eingefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich versuche übrigens meist auch nur zu helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also zu der Problematik mit den Sonderzeichen:

```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=633714][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Malygos/Super%F6cher-4.jpg[/img][/url]
```
das %F6 sollte doch Betriebssystemunabhängig sein, oder? (Hab bei beim Thema Zeichensätze, Sonderzeichen usw leider ein paar kleine Defizite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ein, die Grafiken aufgrund der Char-ID zu generieren... dann heissts halt buffed.de/card.php?633714

So Long
Rascal


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

Der link zu dem Bild ist folgender im IE:

http://www.buffed.de/cards/Malygos/Superöcher-4.jpg

und falls ihr nen Linux OS habt, wovon ich ausgehen, wird das mit dem "ö" nicht klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man wird bei dem link weitergeleitet auf:

http://www.buffed.de/cards/error_char.jpg

was ja auch sinnmacht denn er wird sicher kein "ö" finden auf der Platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei FF sieht der link so aus:

http://www.buffed.de/cards/Malygos/Super%F6cher-4.jpg

und diesen namen wird es sicher geben weil linux automatisch die sonderzeichen ersetzt.
Was an dem Ursprung der Browser zurück zu führen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
IE ist halt immer schon ein Win Browser gewesen und kennt somit auch die Umlaute und Sonderzeichen!
ander als der FF der ja nun wie bekannt mit Linux und "Mozilla" auf die Welt kam.

Allerdings kann man nicht davon ausgehen das alle Leute FF haben das wäre einfach Weltfremd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=

Also muss eine Lösung gefunden werden die alle Browser gleich interpretieren sowie auch alle OS ... also biebt einem nur eine regelung mit (oe) oder wie auch immer man es machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du kannst auch &&ichbineinoe&& schreiben aber ich glaube das wird zu unübersichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ist immer noch die möglichkeit der HTML Code oder von mir aus auch der Unicode für HTML 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann klappt es bei allen und wir sind alle glücklich !

mfg Biggi

PS: Der Post gefiel mir persönlich jetzt besser von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn dir nichts einfällt dann lass es doch gleich ?!?  Und das du nur helfen willst ist ja löblich aber bitte dann nichts destruktives ohne Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

BigWhoop schrieb:


> Der link zu dem Bild ist folgender im IE:
> http://www.buffed.de/cards/Malygos/Superöcher-4.jpg


Also bei mir steht da im IE: (Ich hasse den Satz... "aber bei mir" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=633714][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Malygos/Superöcher-1.jpg[/img][/url]
```



BigWhoop schrieb:


> und falls ihr nen Linux OS habt, wovon ich ausgehen, wird das mit dem "ö" nicht klappen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mitm IE ebenfalls...



BigWhoop schrieb:


> bei FF sieht der link so aus:
> http://www.buffed.de/cards/Malygos/Super%F6cher-4.jpg
> und diesen namen wird es sicher geben weil linux automatisch die sonderzeichen ersetzt.
> Was an dem Ursprung der Browser zurück zu führen ist
> ...


Hmm klingt einleuchtend


Also wie es scheint müssen sich da die Dev's mal drum kümmern... wie genau die benennung nun lautet ist dann ein Detail über das sich die Dev's streiten dürfen... Problem beim ersetzen wirds dann bei Lóli und Lôli und so weiter... darum der Vorschlag mit der Char-ID, Zahlen sind schliesslich auf jedem Rechner, ob nun Win, MacOS oder Linux oder wasweisich gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich allerdings noch wundert ist, warum bei einigen hier: http://www.buffed.de/?c=633714&tab=4 untern im Textfeld 'ö' steht und bei andern '%F6'... Tippe auf andere IE-Version, oder einer der Entwickler hat was daran rumgeschraubt.

So Long
Rascal


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

> Problem beim ersetzen wirds dann bei Lóli und Lôli und so weiter



^^ das sehe ich nicht so weil es bei den Unicodes für jedes Zeichen eine übersetzung gibt !

In deinem Beispiel wären dir name z.b.:

Lóli   =  L&oacute;li oder Lóli
Lôli   =  L&ocirc;li    oder Lôli
Löli   =  L&ouml;li    oder Löli
Loeli = Loeli

der übersichtlichkeit halber würde ich allerdings da () drum setzten damit es besser interpretiert werden kann.

Beispiel:

Löli =  L(&oumlli    oder L(ö)li

Edit: ich sehe gerade das hier im forum aus dem unicode eh direkt die sonderzeichen werden :-) darum nicht wundern das da 2 mal das gleiche steht ! Im Quelltext steht es so wie ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Browser eben ^^


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Jo mit den Htmlspecialchars würde es klappen... Einziger Nachteil ist, wenn du den Charnamen irgendwo per GET mitgeben willst... "script.php?c=Löli" wird kaum klappen



BigWhoop schrieb:


> Edit: ich sehe gerade das hier im forum aus dem unicode eh direkt die sonderzeichen werden :-) darum nicht wundern das da 2 mal das gleiche steht ! Im Quelltext steht es so wie ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schätze die Sonderzeichen werden beim Speichern in der DB in Unicode umgewandelt, oder was weiss ich, daher... müsstest wohl ein 
	
	



```
darumsetzen, vielleicht klappts dann...
```


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

nein der browser interpretiert doch die unicodes direkt als buchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kennt er doch ^^

das mit dem Löli übergeben geht ... du musst es nur danach wieder umwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also immer bei Ausgabe nach ö umwandeln und bei eingabe in den gewünschten code 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Achso... hab nur gesehen, dass wenn ich deinen Eintrag editiere, im Textfeld auch ô steht und nicht die Unicodes. Da ich mir nicht ganz sicher war, ob der Browser den Inhalt der Textfelder auch als Buchstaben interpretiert, hab ich mal vermutet das dies der Server macht....

Wie gesagt, beim Thema Zeichensätze und Sonderzeichen hab ich doch einige Defizite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

Ich helfe auch dir gerne weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur vielleicht sollte dann das Buffed Team eher bei mir stehen als bei dir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*g* hihi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Jop danke für die Aufklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum, bloss weil ich hier Mod bin muss ich ja nicht allwissend sein...
Dafür hab ich ja euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

Ja wie gesagt dann helf auch ... nur wenn du in einem berreich defiziete hast dann lass ihn lieber weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir ist das die Deutsche Rechtschreibung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vigo (28. September 2006)

Irgendwie ist die Karte net aktuell bin angeblich 8 lvl unter meinem Level und noch in ner anderen gilde usw. Wie kann ich das aktualisieren?


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

du müsstest vielleicht noch posten welcher der vielen Vigos du bist hier bei Blasc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

Vigo schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die Karte net aktuell bin angeblich 8 lvl unter meinem Level und noch in ner anderen gilde usw. Wie kann ich das aktualisieren?


Aus Erfahrung Tip ich mal auf das Cache Problem,
lösch mal deine Cache im Browser.

Es kann nämlich sein,
das du die Karte noch im Cache liegen hast,
und der Browser diese anzeigt,
und nicht die von der HP.
70 - 80 % ist das der Fehler.

Könntest du bitte den Link zu deinem Profil posten ?




BigWhoop schrieb:


> Ich helfe auch dir gerne weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





BigWhoop schrieb:


> du müsstest vielleicht noch posten welcher der vielen Vigos du bist hier bei Blasc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na wenn das die ganze Hilfe ist,
danke.


----------



## BigWhoop (29. September 2006)

JA wenn er nicht sagt wer er ist kann man nicht wissen was er hat .. logisch wa ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ja schon froh das er nicht als Gast geschrieben hat. Ausserdem kommen normalerweise Beiträge schneller wenn man eine Frage gestellt hat. So das wenn du 4h später kommst die sache schon geklärt sein dürfte ... nur leider bleibt er die Antwort immer noch schuldig!

So kann es auch gut sein das er garnicht die DAten hochläd weil er zb. nen altes blasc hat und wow das deaktiviert.

oder das er den clienten neu geladen hat aber nicht wieder bei der Firewall freigegeben.

oder oder oder 

Das mit dem chache ist ja ne schöne 0815 Antwort aber die sollte man nicht als erstes an Leute weitergeben  

Apropros was haltet ihr davon einfach den browser refresh per meta tag zu erzwingen ?


----------



## H3ll_rac3r (1. Oktober 2006)

Moin moin,
hab auch über die suchfunktion meine guild gesucht " pure schizophrenia" und auch gefunden..
aber ausser dem guildennamen und auf welchem server sie sich befindet steht nicht drin,keine namen,nix.
Obwohl ich 3 char in meiner guild hab.
Ich hab den profiler installiert und er meint auch nach jedem spielen dass er das proflil aktuallisiert aber auch dass es nicht neues zu aktuallisieren geben würde o_0.
könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen ?

MfG H3lli


----------



## BigWhoop (1. Oktober 2006)

Also "Djegu" ist drin in der DB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind die häckchen vor den anderen char die du hochladen willst ? und warst du mit denen ingame schon mal angemeldet und hast kurzzeitig gespielt?


----------



## Rascal (2. Oktober 2006)

BigWhoop schrieb:


> Apropros was haltet ihr davon einfach den browser refresh per meta tag zu erzwingen ?


Hmm müsste man dann bei allen Profilen sowie bei jeder Seite im Forum reinbauen... nicht so ganz sinn der sache (zumal das dann bei externen Foren nicht funktioniert...)


----------



## Roran (2. Oktober 2006)

BigWhoop schrieb:


> JA wenn er nicht sagt wer er ist kann man nicht wissen was er hat .. logisch wa ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eben um das zu überprüfen, ist es auch wichtig zu wissen, ob sein Browser die Grafiken auch NEU geladen hat oder nicht,
und da jeder seinen Browser etwas anders Eingestellt hat,
kann in 70 - 80 % der fälle sein,
das noch im Cache die alte Grafik ( Visitenkarte ) liegt.
Wenn die Browser Cache leer ist, muß der Browser die Visitenkarte NEU laden,
und dann stimmt der LvL von Seinem Char. 

Und das ist keine 0815 Antwort,

Du kannst ja mal gerne die Suchfunktion hier im Forum nutzen, dann kannst du das gerne überprüfen.




BigWhoop schrieb:


> oder das er den clienten neu geladen hat aber nicht wieder bei der Firewall freigegeben.
> 
> oder oder oder


Machst du auch den 4ten Schritt vor dem 1sten ?



BigWhoop schrieb:


> Das mit dem chache ist ja ne schöne 0815 Antwort aber die sollte man nicht als erstes an Leute weitergeben


Siehe oben,
und komisch, wie bin ich denn hier all die Monate OHNE Deine Hilfe ausgekommen ?
Da ich ja von nix einen Plan hab,
ich bin ja so dankbar für Deine hilfreichen Hinweise.

Aber mal eine Hinweis von mir an Dich,
Du machst einen eher schlechten Eindruck,
wenn Du einen Moderator hier im Forum angreifst in dieser art.

Das zeigt eher Deine Inkompetens.
Besonders wenn man erst so kurz dabei ist wie du.
* Mitglied seit: 31.08.2006*

Ist ja schön und gut, wenn du helfen willst,
aber behaupte nicht, das was wir Moderatoren sagen 0815 ist.


----------



## Gast (2. Oktober 2006)

> Hmm müsste man dann bei allen Profilen sowie bei jeder Seite im Forum reinbauen... nicht so ganz sinn der sache (zumal das dann bei externen Foren nicht funktioniert...)



dafür gibt es header datein ?

Und Jungs ich greife hier keinen an ihr sollten vielleicht nur in einem Post mehr hinweise geben ... den der Browser chache ist es niemals in 80% der Fällen was daran liegt das die meisten Browser bzw. die einstellungen so sind das die seite bei änderung neu geladen wird. Was bedeutet das vielleicht 20% damit geholfen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn überhaupt. 

Was die Hilfe ohne mich angeht ... wenn ihr das machen würdet was ich sage oder vorschlage dann wäre es hier einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber vielleicht sollte ich dann eher mit den Admins oder dem Dev. Team sprechen und NICHT mit den Moderatoren die ja sooooo viel Ahnung haben ... Mir geht es jetzt nicht unbedingt um BLASC sondern um die ganze Programier Materie.

Und ihr sollte Dankbar sein das ich *Mitglied seit: 31.08.2006* bin :-P
Denn sonst wäre euer Schnittstellenforum überfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr ahnt ja nicht wieviel Meldungen ich jeden TAg kriege aus dem Forum.

Also seht meine Beiträge einfach als Kritik an der Sache an sich als an euch Persönlich !
Denn damit können viele Leute leider nicht umgehen. Und diese Beurteilung hat sich in den vielen Jahren die ich das nun schon mache eingestellt.

mfg Biggi


----------



## BigWhoop (2. Oktober 2006)

PS: so nun bin ich auch Angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PPS: Just relax jungs


----------



## Zergling (26. Oktober 2006)

hab mir client runtergeladen, entpackt aber irgendwie installiert der nix.
was muss ich tun?


----------



## BigWhoop (27. Oktober 2006)

In einem anderen Thread schreiben ^^ !!


----------



## Roran (27. Oktober 2006)

Zergling schrieb:


> hab mir client runtergeladen, entpackt aber irgendwie installiert der nix.
> was muss ich tun?


Les dir mal die FAQ durch und überprüf ob da was bei dir zutrift.


----------



## Nimbrod (7. November 2006)

ähm ich hab hier öffters schon blasc signature gesehen die naja nicht standard aussehen und trozdem auf blasc verlinken sind das selbst erstellet oder neue die ich nicht gefunden habe weil ich wieder tomaten auf den augen habe? ^^


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> ähm ich hab hier öffters schon blasc signature gesehen die naja nicht standard aussehen und trozdem auf blasc verlinken sind das selbst erstellet oder neue die ich nicht gefunden habe weil ich wieder tomaten auf den augen habe? ^^


Naja du kannst irgend ein beliebiger Text / ein beliebiges Bild auf dein Profil verlinken.... und wenn du solche meinst, die grundsätzlich gleich aussehen wie die von buffed.de, aber andere hintergrundbilder haben: Teilweise eigenkreationen, es gibt aber auch einige spezielle.


----------



## Aragòn. (10. November 2006)

hier habr auch ne frage ich werde unter meiner gilde nicht angezeigt !!!

als ich allse installiert habe dann in wow rein gegangen bin was drin geblieben dann raus  dann stand unten rechts blablabla wurde erfolgreich ...

also hat bis dahin alles geklappt. aber ich werde nicht auf blasc angezeigt unter meiner gilde.

da wird ja auch von blasc profiler gesprochen ????

brauche hilfe


----------



## Aragòn. (10. November 2006)

Rookie schrieb:


> wenn wir grad dabei sind, bei mir klappten sich die upload-news (nachm WoW beenden unten rechts)
> soeben bis an den oberen rand (1680x1050) hoch, eine news nach der anderen o.O


fdd


----------



## Roran (11. November 2006)

Aragòn. schrieb:


> fdd


Ich bin mal am Samstag so ab 16:00 Uhr auf deinem Server zu erreichen,
ich hab da nen Twink den ich zogge wenn mein Server mal länger DownTime hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann können wir das etwas besser belabern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dutti (19. November 2006)

Hi, super sache mit den visitenkarten.
was ich aber seltsam finde ist, daß ich die visitenkarte eines jeden chars verändern bzw. die url mir schnappen kann. da ist doch missbrauch tür und tor geöffnet.
ist das so gedacht, oder bin ich unterschwellig einfach zu kriminell veranlagt?
gruß
dutti


----------



## Thoa (19. November 2006)

Wenn du mal auf die Url siehst bei den Visitenkarten wirst du bemerken das eine Nummer dranstehen bei jedem Bild. Das ist die Nummer die das Style der Visitenkarten angibt. Jeder Char hat 6 verschiedene Visitenkarten die immer dann erstellt werden wenn sich an deinem Profil ändert (denke ich zumindest)

Wenn ich jetzt Visitenkarte 2 im Forum haben will dann klicke ich eben auf die Url mit der 2 danach. Danach habe ich meine gewünsche Visitenkarten eingebaut. Wenn du jetzt in meinem Profil drinnen bist und dir Style 4 ansiehst ist mir das relativ egal.. weil ich sowieso am Server 6 gespeicherte habe und ich im Forum auf das Style Nummer 2 zugreife.

Ich hoffe es verständlich ausgedrückt zu haben
Gruß Gruß


----------



## ZibbelZ (25. November 2006)

Moin,moin
Ich und ein paar Freunde haben den Blasc Clienten,möchten aber gerne wissen wie Blizzard zu diesen Clienten steht! Weil eigentlich ist der Blasc Client ja ein Programm was im Hintergrund von WoW läuft und Daten ausliest,also eigentlich genau das was Blizzard ja nicht möchte.
Wäre nett wenn mir das mal jemand verklickern würde,den der Client ist schon ne super sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg ZibbelZ


----------



## BigWhoop (25. November 2006)

DAs ist so ja nicht richtig ^^

Der Blasc client läuft nur wärend des Spiels um DANACH also nach beenden des Spiel die gechachte Datei hoch zu laden! Du könntest auch Blasc erst starten kurz bevor du WoW aus machst ODER garnicht. es gibt auch eine manuelle upload funktion der daten. Denn die DAten werden von dem Blasc profiler (Addon im Spiel) gesammelt. Diese datei läd der Blasc client nur hoch ... thats all !


----------



## Roran (25. November 2006)

ZibbelZ schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> Ich und ein paar Freunde haben den Blasc Clienten,möchten aber gerne wissen wie Blizzard zu diesen Clienten steht! Weil eigentlich ist der Blasc Client ja ein Programm was im Hintergrund von WoW läuft und Daten ausliest,also eigentlich genau das was Blizzard ja nicht möchte.
> Wäre nett wenn mir das mal jemand verklickern würde,den der Client ist schon ne super sache.
> 
> ...


Ich nutze selber BLASC fast so lange wie ich WoW spiele ( Realase ),
und es hat mit Blizzard noch nie Probleme gegeben.

Einfach aus einem Grund,
BLASC notiert sich auf welcher Spiele Gegner du triffst ( Questgeber, Tiere oder oder sonst welche),
welche Items Du wo gefunden hast.

Mehr macht BLASC nicht,
und von daher hat Blizzard noch nie was gegen den BLASCProfiler was gehabt.
Und davon ab,
ist BLASC mittlerweile über 1 Jahr alt,
meinste nicht, 
das wenn Blizzard was da gegen hätte,
würde Blizzard den nicht blocken oder sperren?

In diesem sinne.
viel spass mit BLASC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZibbelZ (25. November 2006)

Jo ist ja schon richtig,aber besser ich frage da noch mal nach als irgend nem tool blind zu vertrauen.Danke für eure Einschätzung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg ZibbelZ


----------



## Eckschuk (30. November 2006)

bei mir sehe ich keine visitenkarte...habs in mehreren Foren probiert. Lösungsansaetze ???


----------



## Gast (30. November 2006)

Eckschuk schrieb:


> bei mir sehe ich keine visitenkarte...habs in mehreren Foren probiert. Lösungsansaetze ???






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckschuk (30. November 2006)

Sry mal für die doppelposts.

Hier geht es...aber in anderen Foren wo andere Ihre Visitenkarten auch posten können kann ich es nicht ^^
Helft bitte


----------



## Rascal (30. November 2006)

Eckschuk schrieb:


> Sry mal für die doppelposts.
> 
> Hier geht es...aber in anderen Foren wo andere Ihre Visitenkarten auch posten können kann ich es nicht ^^
> Helft bitte


Was schreibste denn rein?


----------



## Roran (1. Dezember 2006)

Eckschuk schrieb:


> bei mir sehe ich keine visitenkarte...habs in mehreren Foren probiert. Lösungsansaetze ???


Erst mal,
was hast du denn da Eingetragen, 
bitte poste das hier als CODE genau rein.

Denn eines können wir leider nicht,
und das ist hellsehen, 
wo es drann liegen könnte.


----------



## Theodricus (2. Dezember 2006)

Hoi, habe mich gerade ein wenig mit Eurer Seite beschäftigt, großes Lob erstmal an Euch!
Aber um die vorherige Frage wieder aufzugreifen: 

Wie kann ich die Blasc Signatur in externe Foren einbinden? Wenn ich Euren BBCode kopiere und in eine
andere Signatur einfüge, erscheint diese nicht - was mach ich falsch oder geht das generell nicht?

Gruß Theo

Okay hat sich soeben erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte vergessen meine Signatur zu aktivieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aaaaaber kann man die Visiten Karte auch via HTML Tag in seine Homepage einbinden? *blöd frag*


----------



## Rascal (2. Dezember 2006)

Ja klar, BBCodes sind ja nix anderes als vereinfachtes HTML


----------



## White Jen (5. Dezember 2006)

Frage: Ich hab mir vorgestern Blasc installiert,und ich wollt mal wissen,wie lange das dauert,bis die daten des char geladen sind.Weil ich kann noch immer keine visitenkarten aussuchen,und dann den code kopieren/einfügen


----------



## Roran (5. Dezember 2006)

White schrieb:


> Frage: Ich hab mir vorgestern Blasc installiert,und ich wollt mal wissen,wie lange das dauert,bis die daten des char geladen sind.Weil ich kann noch immer keine visitenkarten aussuchen,und dann den code kopieren/einfügen



Hast du dir die FAQ durch gelesen ?

Hier mal ein Auszug daraus.



> Q: Meine Charakter-Daten fehlen/sind unvollständig/sind veraltet
> A: Stellt folgende Sachen sicher:
> 
> 1. Der Profiler ist installiert
> ...



Hast du eine Firewall am laufen und richtig eingestellt ?
Hier auch ein Auszug aus der FAQ dazu.




> _*Fragen zum BLASC-Client*_
> 
> *Q: Der automatische Upload Funktioniert nicht, oder es kommt eine Fehlermeldung! Was tun?
> A:* Stellt sicher, das BLASC Zugriff aufs Internet hat, und nicht durch eine Firewall o.Ä. blockiert wird. Folgende Ports werden benötigt: *21*, *80* und *8080*.
> ...


----------



## White Jen (5. Dezember 2006)

thx.ich werd in den nächsten tagen mal danach schauen


----------



## Eckrohr (5. Dezember 2006)

White schrieb:


> thx.ich werd in den nächsten tagen mal danach schauen




Also sry das ich mich ein paar Tage hier net umgesehen habe. Zu meinem Problem ich habe das gepostet: 
[.url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=640800][.img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Dun_Morogh/Eckschuk-5.jpg[/img][/url]
Ohne die Punkte in [url und [img
Und wie gesagt in diesem Forum wird es einwandfrei angezeigt nur in anderen Foren eben nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (5. Dezember 2006)

Also da ich mit randomsigs auch schon en Weile rumgespielt habe, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


F5 damit ihr seht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kenn ich das Problem bei einigen Foren.

Ich weiß nicht genau wie die dynamischen VCards hier geregelt sind, oder ob überhaupt.
Wenn da wie bei mir php code zugrunde liegt erkennen das einige Foren am Header und sperren dir die Sig wenn mans nicht gewitzt umgeht *zwinker*.


----------



## Roran (5. Dezember 2006)

Eckrohr schrieb:


> Also sry das ich mich ein paar Tage hier net umgesehen habe. Zu meinem Problem ich habe das gepostet:
> [.url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=640800][.img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Dun_Morogh/Eckschuk-5.jpg[/img][/url]
> Ohne die Punkte in [url und [img
> Und wie gesagt in diesem Forum wird es einwandfrei angezeigt nur in anderen Foren eben nicht.
> ...




Überprüf mal, ob du auch diese Standart fehler gemacht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Theodricus schrieb:


> Hoi, habe mich gerade ein wenig mit Eurer Seite beschäftigt, großes Lob erstmal an Euch!
> Aber um die vorherige Frage wieder aufzugreifen:
> 
> Wie kann ich die Blasc Signatur in externe Foren einbinden? Wenn ich Euren BBCode kopiere und in eine
> ...


----------



## Theodricus (6. Dezember 2006)

Hmm wenn ich den Part in eine HTML Seite einfüge (als HTML Tag) (per Frontpage 2003 als Webkomponente), dann erscheint nicht die Visitenkarte sondern der Text, so wie ich ihn 
als HTML Tag eingefügt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mache ich falsch? Mir gehts darum, die Visitenkarte auf der Gildenpage einfügen zu können,
also nicht in irgendein Forum.


----------



## Rascal (6. Dezember 2006)

Theodricus schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich den Part in eine HTML Seite einfüge (als HTML Tag) (per Frontpage 2003 als Webkomponente), dann erscheint nicht die Visitenkarte sondern der Text, so wie ich ihn
> als HTML Tag eingefügt habe
> 
> 
> ...




also der HTML-Code wär ja dann:

```
<a href="http://www.buffed.de/?c=954971"><img src="http://www.buffed.de/cards/Onyxia/Theodricus-5.jpg"></a>
```
um mal minimalisitisch zu sein....

Wenn der code dann 1 zu 1 auf der HP angezeigt wird, hast du nicht direkt den Code bearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann musste halt in Frontpage von hand ein Bild einfügen mit der url deiner sig, und das Bild dann verlinken....


----------



## Theodricus (6. Dezember 2006)

Ahhh danke, eine Prima Erklärung für dumme!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt klappt es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STC (7. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem ich gestern meinen pc neu aufsetzten musste , und der patch noch nit fertigheruntergeladen ist hab ichs mal probiert..hoffe es hat funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Visitenkarten schon, aber wie man sieht nicht das mit dem text^^


----------



## Rascal (7. Dezember 2006)

STC schrieb:


> Das mit den Visitenkarten schon, aber wie man sieht nicht das mit dem text^^


Sorry?


----------



## Gast (16. Dezember 2006)

Irgendwie bin ich glaube zu doof. Viele haben hier totale geile visitenkarten.  Wenn ich meine Visitenkarte aussuche habe ich nur die Standartvisitekarten und net die schönen. Wie kann ich auch die anderen auswählen?


----------



## Roran (17. Dezember 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich glaube zu doof. Viele haben hier totale geile visitenkarten.  Wenn ich meine Visitenkarte aussuche habe ich nur die Standartvisitekarten und net die schönen. Wie kann ich auch die anderen auswählen?


Lösch mal Deinen Browser Speicher,
und geh auf die Visitenkarte.


----------



## Delta Cookie (28. Dezember 2006)

/applaudieren
ich muss schon sagen, echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (28. Dezember 2006)

Delta schrieb:


> /applaudieren
> ich muss schon sagen, echt geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie soll ich diese Bemerkung verstehen ?

Kannst Du einen anderen Lösungsvorschlag machen ?

Dann bitte,
sag mal wo ran es liegt.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (3. Januar 2007)

seh ich das richtig das man dies karten also nur machen kann wenn man inner gilde is?


----------



## Rascal (3. Januar 2007)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig das man dies karten also nur machen kann wenn man inner gilde is?


Hmm nein wie kommst du darauf...
Du kannst deinen Char auch direkt über die Charsuche suchen.


----------



## Gast (4. Januar 2007)

HuHu,

ich hab da mal ein Problem ! 

Ich finde meinen Char nicht, obwohl der Profiler angeblich alles immer schön brav macht. Was mich nur wundert ist, daß er nirgends meinen Char-Namen erwähnt. Kann mir da jemand helfen ? Wenn ich im Profiler zu meinem Herold will, lande ich auf http://www.buffed.de/?p=realms !!! 

P.S. klar hab ich erst mal alles wie in der FAQ ausprobiert, ist nicht zu finden.


----------



## arrakis (4. Januar 2007)

Gast schrieb:


> HuHu,
> 
> ich hab da mal ein Problem !
> 
> ...




Oh und das oben war von mir. Hmm ich glaube die Registrierung ist futsch !


----------



## Rascal (5. Januar 2007)

arrakis schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Profiler zu meinem Herold will, lande ich auf http://www.buffed.de/?p=realms !!!


Das ist auch normal so....

Hast du schon versucht deinen Char über die Charsuche zu finden?


----------



## Kultan/Grolbar (5. Januar 2007)

hi.. habe auch ein kleines problem..
habe nach anfänglichen problemchen es schließlich hinbekommen, dass er mein profil hochlädt.

doch nun muss ich sehen, dass er die hälfte vergessen hat.. er zeigt bei mir nur mein char und die fertigkeiten an..  die berufe, talente und den ruf hatter glatt vergessen.. auch nach mehrmaligen profil laden.. kein erfolg..

woran kann das liegen? und ja ich habe es in den einstellungen von blasx aktiviert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:  DANKE HAT SICH SCHON ERLEDIGT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrakis (6. Januar 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Das ist auch normal so....
> 
> Hast du schon versucht deinen Char über die Charsuche zu finden?



Jupp, habe ich ! Nichts zu finden ! Sieht so aus, als ob das alles ins leere geht. Kein einziger Char von mir ist auffindbar. Komischerweise hab ich noch eine alte Signatur bzw. Visitenkarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre schon Klasse, wenn ich das mal irgendwie aktualisiern könnte. Zur Not lege ich auch ein neues Profil an, daß lässt er aber leider nicht zu und sagt, den Namen gibt es schon !


----------



## Rascal (8. Januar 2007)

arrakis schrieb:


> Wäre schon Klasse, wenn ich das mal irgendwie aktualisiern könnte. Zur Not lege ich auch ein neues Profil an, daß lässt er aber leider nicht zu und sagt, den Namen gibt es schon !


Hmm... hä? WER sagt, den Namen gibts schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrakis (8. Januar 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm... hä? WER sagt, den Namen gibts schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HuHu,

naja ich bin ja hier angemeldet oder ? Mein Profil (sieht man ja an der Signatur) muß ja wohl irgendwo rumschwirren, deswegen kann ich auch kein neues anlegen. Ergo kann ich auch nichts aktualisieren !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (8. Januar 2007)

arrakis schrieb:


> HuHu,
> 
> naja ich bin ja hier angemeldet oder ? Mein Profil (sieht man ja an der Signatur) muß ja wohl irgendwo rumschwirren, deswegen kann ich auch kein neues anlegen. Ergo kann ich auch nichts aktualisieren !
> 
> ...


Hmm Blasc ist das ziemlich wurscht er speichert einfach die Daten die er empfängt...
Da es auf einem Server niemals 2 Chars mit dem gleichen Namen gibt, werden eventuell vorhandene Chars relativ grosszügig überschrieben...

Poste bitte mal deine debug.txt... Vorher die Entsprechenden Hinweise in der FAQ lesen...


----------



## arrakis (8. Januar 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm Blasc ist das ziemlich wurscht er speichert einfach die Daten die er empfängt...
> Da es auf einem Server niemals 2 Chars mit dem gleichen Namen gibt, werden eventuell vorhandene Chars relativ grosszügig überschrieben...
> 
> Poste bitte mal deine debug.txt... Vorher die Entsprechenden Hinweise in der FAQ lesen...



debug.txt


```
08.01.2007 13:38:56<<- Lade RSS
08.01.2007 13:38:56<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
08.01.2007 13:38:56<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
08.01.2007 13:38:56->> WoW Build Version: 6180
08.01.2007 13:38:56->> Programm gestartet
08.01.2007 13:38:56->> Timer:1000
08.01.2007 13:38:56->> WoWFileName: F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
08.01.2007 13:38:56->> Autoupdate: -1
08.01.2007 13:38:56->> Modus: 27
08.01.2007 13:38:56->> Gold: 0
08.01.2007 13:38:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
08.01.2007 13:38:56->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
08.01.2007 13:38:56->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
08.01.2007 13:38:56->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
08.01.2007 13:38:56->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
08.01.2007 13:38:56->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
08.01.2007 13:38:56->>FTP_Anonym: 1
08.01.2007 13:38:56WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
08.01.2007 13:38:56WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
08.01.2007 13:42:39->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (08.01.2007 13:42:39)
08.01.2007 13:42:39->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
08.01.2007 13:42:39->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
08.01.2007 13:42:39->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
08.01.2007 13:53:07->> WoW als beendet erkannt
08.01.2007 13:53:18->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
08.01.2007 13:53:18->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
08.01.2007 13:53:18->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
08.01.2007 13:53:18->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
08.01.2007 13:53:18->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
08.01.2007 13:53:18->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
08.01.2007 13:53:18->>FTP_Anonym: 1
08.01.2007 13:53:18WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
08.01.2007 13:53:18WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
08.01.2007 13:53:18<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
08.01.2007 13:53:18<<- Suche nach F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
08.01.2007 13:53:18<<- Datei gefunden F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
08.01.2007 13:53:18->> Suche abgeschlossen
08.01.2007 13:53:18->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
08.01.2007 13:53:18->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXXXXXXXX
08.01.2007 13:53:18->> Aktuelle Datei: F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
08.01.2007 13:53:18->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
08.01.2007 13:53:18->> FTP: Connected.
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> FTP: Connection established
08.01.2007 13:53:19<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
08.01.2007 13:53:19<<- Laden von ({F80C31B2-6AF6-44C9-9BE3-715C5DDA5885}.lua)
08.01.2007 13:53:19<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({F80C31B2-6AF6-44C9-9BE3-715C5DDA5885}.lua
08.01.2007 13:53:19FTPPREPUT Filename=F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={F80C31B2-6AF6-44C9-9BE3-715C5DDA5885}.lua
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
08.01.2007 13:53:19FTPWORKBEGIN
08.01.2007 13:53:19FTPWORKS
08.01.2007 13:53:19FTPWORKD Datatransfer: 100% (Speed 0,00 KB/s )
08.01.2007 13:53:19FTPWORKE
08.01.2007 13:53:19FTPWORKEND
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> FTP: Transfer complete
08.01.2007 13:53:19FTPAFPUT
08.01.2007 13:53:19<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
08.01.2007 13:53:19<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> FTP: Disconnecting.
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> FTP: Disconnected.
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> FTP: Connected.
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> FTP: Connection established
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> Lade KnownID
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> entpacke KnownID
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> KnownID geladen
08.01.2007 13:53:19WDBConfig Start
08.01.2007 13:53:19WDBConfig geladen
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> Start Wissensdatenbank
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> Sprachkontrolle
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> FTP: Disconnecting.
08.01.2007 13:53:19->> FTP: Disconnected.
```


----------



## Rascal (9. Januar 2007)

arrakis schrieb:


> 08.01.2007 13:53:19<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert


Hmm... überprüfe nochmals deine Einstellungen.... im wesentlichen FAQ Frage 4, Punkte 2-4....


----------



## arrakis (9. Januar 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm... überprüfe nochmals deine Einstellungen.... im wesentlichen FAQ Frage 4, Punkte 2-4....


HuHu,

kann es evtl. an Addons in WoW liegen ? VBagnon usw. ? Das wäre das einzige, was mir jetzt noch einfallen würde ! Das würde aber immer noch nicht erklären, warum der Char bei euch hier überhaupt nicht auftaucht !


----------



## Ragereaver (12. Januar 2007)

Hm hab das FAQ durchgelesen und auch meine Firewall richtig eingestellt (Ports etc.). Unter Addons sind der Profiler und der Crafter aktiviert. Beim einloggen in WoW, wird mir angezeigt das der Profiler und Crafter erfolgreich geladen worden sind.

Leider kann ich mein Char nicht finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  unten im Blasc Tray bin ich auch auf Profile übertragen gegangen (das doch der automatische upload oder?). Hab ingame natürlich auch alle möglichen Fenster mal geöffnet damit Blasc den Cache auslesen kann. Beim beenden vom WoW wird auch angezeigt "Pylok" erfolgreich übertragen.

Hab jetzt mal manuell die .lua hochgeladen und hoffe es klappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jetzt durch den manuellen Upload wird alles angezeit *juhu* Bankfächer, Gold usw...
Muss ich jetzt immer Manuell hochladen damit das Profil auch aktuell bleibt ?

Mfg Rage


----------



## -=Spy=- (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen habe wie es ja am anfang steht realm, char, Bild, ect ausgewählt und dann den BB in das forumprofil unter signatur reinkopiert... dann gespeichert (forum bestätigt den speichervorgang)

aber die signatur wird nicht angezeigt. woran könnt es liegen?


----------



## Roran (14. Januar 2007)

-=Spy=- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen habe wie es ja am anfang steht realm, char, Bild, ect ausgewählt und dann den BB in das forumprofil unter signatur reinkopiert... dann gespeichert (forum bestätigt den speichervorgang)
> 
> aber die signatur wird nicht angezeigt. woran könnt es liegen?


Schau mal in den Einstellungen, ob du auch eingestellt hast,
das die Signatur immer angezeigt werden soll.


----------



## arrakis (14. Januar 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm... überprüfe nochmals deine Einstellungen.... im wesentlichen FAQ Frage 4, Punkte 2-4....



HuHu,

ka was das soll. Hab alles genau so gemacht, wie in der FAQ beschrieben ! Warum da jetzt steht <<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert; weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht. Ich hab das Profil jetzt mal manuell hoch geladen und da hat er wenigstens schon mal gesagt, er hätte meinen Char aktualisiert. Der war ja vorher gar nicht da ! *fg* Ich überprüfe das gleich mal, aber dann kann ich mir das Blasc-Tool in Windows auch sparen !


----------



## Master of Darkness (15. Januar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine visitenkarte!^^


----------



## Diem (19. Januar 2007)

huhu, ich weiss ihr habt das shcon öffters gehört, aber ich böggs immer noch nicht:
wie kann ich die visitenkarte erstellen?
ich find mich au net unter charaktere...


----------



## Barralan (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hab heute auch alles so gemacht, wie beschrieben, aber mein Char taucht nicht auf.

BL sagt mir aber, dass alles erfolgreich übertragen wurde.

Wie lange dauert es in der Regel, bis Buffed.de die aktuellen Daten anzeigt? (meinen Char?)

Danke und Gruß,
Barralan


----------



## Manjah (24. Januar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schnüff( 
Ich kann keinen Haken in den Anzeigeoptionen machen das mir die Grunddaten angezeigt werden ich habe gelesen und gelesen, nun schwirrt mir der Kopf*wein*. 
Mag mir jemand helfen?
Danke Manjah


----------



## Barralan (24. Januar 2007)

Barralan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab heute auch alles so gemacht, wie beschrieben, aber mein Char taucht nicht auf.
> 
> ...



Kurz zu obigen Punkt:
Gestern, nach einem manuellen Update und einer kleinen Zeitverzögerung, gings dann, wie man sehen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sogar mein Twink funzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geile Sache das!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (24. Januar 2007)

Manjah schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Grunddaten werden immer übertragen.
Alles andere kannst Du aussuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diem (1. Februar 2007)

Diem schrieb:


> huhu, ich weiss ihr habt das shcon öffters gehört, aber ich böggs immer noch nicht:
> wie kann ich die visitenkarte erstellen?
> ich find mich au net unter charaktere...



huhu, sorry will ja nicht nerven, aber i h verstehe das wirklich nicht....
wo muss ich den das alles eintragen? oder warum finde ich mich nicht..?


----------



## Roran (2. Februar 2007)

Diem schrieb:


> huhu, sorry will ja nicht nerven, aber i h verstehe das wirklich nicht....
> wo muss ich den das alles eintragen? oder warum finde ich mich nicht..?


Hast Du den BLASCProfiler installiert ?
Wenn ja mußt Du das in dem einstellen was übertragen werden soll.


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

> [Spam]Schön, schön !^^[/Spam]



Was meinst du mit schön schön?


Du kannst aber deinen Character ganz einfach manuell uploaden mit der .lua Datei des Blascrafters auf der Hauptseite. Ist nicht zu verfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marurus (8. Februar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit schön schön?
> Du kannst aber deinen Character ganz einfach manuell uploaden mit der .lua Datei des Blascrafters auf der Hauptseite. Ist nicht zu verfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm....das is die einzige Möglichkeit die bei mir funktioniert
er sagt zwar immer wen ich das speil verlasse, dass die Übertagung des Profils XXX erfolgreich ist, aber irgendwie funzts nur wenn ichs manuell mach^^

Gruß,
Ashtvar


----------



## Jargo (8. Februar 2007)

also ich habe damit auch ein problem habe den client installiert und aktiviert aber mein Char tut sich nicht aktualisieren! Und das mit dem manuelen will auch nicht so wirklich ! Bin echt ratlos bitte um hilfe! 

Ich will auch endlich meine Visitenkarten nutzen können!


----------



## Gramon (8. Februar 2007)

ich weiß net ob ich voll doof bin oder was ich falsch mache habe mir das programm eholt und alles so gemacht wie ihr es beschrieben habt. Habe auch schon gewartet aber meine chars erscheinen nicht bitte helft mir weiß nicht mehr weiter.

Euer Gramon


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo Giorgo,
> 
> bestimmte Dinge werden bei uns gecached, was aber nicht heißt, dass diese nicht schon korrekt eingetragen sind. Als Beispiel deine Visitenkarte, aktualisiere mal die Webseite ohne deinen Cache (Strg+F5) und siehe da, du bist 27 auf der Visitenkarte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Migloschi (12. Februar 2007)

Hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habs selber rausgefunden



Habe seit einiger Zeit alle Tools laufen finde mich aber bis zum heutigen Tag nicht in BLASC?
Könnte mir wer helfen vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu dumm ;(

Server Anub - Lingua Mortis - (Freischärler) alle lauten auf Mi ...(g, k, ck,...) finde keinen einzigen ;(

Danke

Migloschi


----------



## Entrail67 (21. Februar 2007)

mal ne frage...wieso wird bei mir noch level 60 angezeigt, obwohl ich 70 bin? is buffed da noch net so weit?


MFG
Entrail


----------



## Roran (21. Februar 2007)

Entrail67 schrieb:


> mal ne frage...wieso wird bei mir noch level 60 angezeigt, obwohl ich 70 bin? is buffed da noch net so weit?
> MFG
> Entrail


Wird das ?
Hmmmm

Entrail

*Stufe 70*
Zwergen-Krieger
Taerar

Mach mal Deinen Browser Cash leer.


----------



## mc_fredo14 (22. Februar 2007)

ich finde meine gilde unter dem server aber ingame hat die Gilde ca 40 member hier sind aber nur 7 zu finden.....  da bin ich nicht drunter.... 

was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## KiWii (24. Februar 2007)

Hi, vorhin als ich meinen Charakter updaten wollte, kam das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...ere/realms.html finde ich meinen Char nämlich auch net.
Wieso findet der den Frostwolf nicht?

edit: Hm, Meldung kommt noch immer, aber mein Char ist da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantano (28. Februar 2007)

Hi ich hab ein Problem

leider wird an meinem Char keine Faction und keine Bankitems angezeigt

Einstellung in der BlascConfig

```
BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {**********};
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold 1;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
```

Auch wenn ich SavedVars von Blasc anschaue steht da nix von Faction drin abgesehen von ScanFaction=1; (oder so ähnlich)

habt ihr ne idee?


EDIT:
ach ja Debug habe ich eingestellt um zu sehen was blasc macht während dem zocken


----------



## Roran (28. Februar 2007)

Nur so mal als Frage.
Wie heißt der Bereich hier ?

*Wie erstelle Ich eine Visitenkarte*

Richtig!

Ihr seit alle hier drin OFFTOPIC.

Dieses ist nur eine *Anleitung für Euch*, damit Ihr wisst wie man eine erstellt und für sonst nix anderes.

Wenn Ihr Probleme welcher art auch immer mit BLASC habt,
dafür gibt es weiter unten genug Platz um zu Posten.

Und darum gehören auch hier keine Fragen in dieser art oder anders hier rein.



> an meinem Char keine Faction und keine Bankitems angezeigt


----------



## KleineLU (3. März 2007)

danke für die anleitungen


----------



## Calalen (20. März 2007)

ich hab mal ne andere frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
irgendwie klappt das banner nicht was ich gemacht habe

PS:Ok hat sich erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mal ne andere frage kann ich auch ein eignen hintergrund nehmen
für die visiten karte???


----------



## Thero (16. April 2007)

mal ne andere frage: als ich das erste mal nachdem ich blasc installiert hatte WoW beendet habe, stand unten rechts : Account *(Accountname)* erfolgreich übertragen. Da ich nirgends meinen Accountnamen angegeben habe bin ich etwas beunruhigt. Kennt ihr z.B. auch mein Passwort? Ich habe versucht buffed zu deinstallieren, zuerst ging alles auch normal unter software und mir wurde angezeigt das es deinstalliert ist, jedoch existiert der ordner mit allen dateien immernoch, und das programm arbeitet nach wie vor. unter programmen ist es auch nicht zu finden. Ich weiß zwar, das ihr natürlich keine accounts hackt, jedoch gefällt mir der gedanke nicht und ich möchte blasc gerne wieder deinstallieren.


----------



## Thero (16. April 2007)

Thero schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage: als ich das erste mal nachdem ich blasc installiert hatte WoW beendet habe, stand unten rechts : Account *(Accountname)* erfolgreich übertragen. Da ich nirgends meinen Accountnamen angegeben habe bin ich etwas beunruhigt. Kennt ihr z.B. auch mein Passwort? Ich habe versucht buffed zu deinstallieren, zuerst ging alles auch normal unter software und mir wurde angezeigt das es deinstalliert ist, jedoch existiert der ordner mit allen dateien immernoch, und das programm arbeitet nach wie vor. unter programmen ist es auch nicht zu finden. Ich weiß zwar, das ihr natürlich keine accounts hackt, jedoch gefällt mir der gedanke nicht und ich möchte blasc gerne wieder deinstallieren.



sry falsches forum einfach ignorieren


----------



## Lilynight (25. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guten Morgen,
Mit Visitenkarte hatt es bei mir geklappt, dafür hab ich aber eine andere Schwirigkeit. Werend diese als Signatur im Forum meiner Gilde beigefügt werden kann, ist hier beim Buffed nicht der Fall. Mit anderenn worten - Als Signatur hier in meinem Profil und Beiträgen funktioniert es nicht(z.b.s. *Über Mich*), statt dessen kommt ein Banner auf dem steht- Charakter nicht gefunden.buffed.de. Was mach ich falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liebe Grüsse und danke jetzt schon...


----------



## Ackara (5. Mai 2007)

danke leute für die coole erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ackara (5. Mai 2007)

mal sehen ob es ging!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ackara (5. Mai 2007)

danke das ihr soviel schreibt aber eins weiß ich leider immernochnicht trotz der super erklärung wo finde ich meine signatur?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ackara (5. Mai 2007)

eine frage noch wo finde ich meine signatur?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ackara (5. Mai 2007)

Rookie schrieb:


> hast du diese optionen denn unter deinen einstellungen in blasc aktiviert?



danke für die ganzen erklärungen aber ich weiß leider immernochnicht wo meine signatur ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudu2 (17. Mai 2007)

Huhu, fand die Idee mit der Buffed Signatur sehr goil, aber irgendwie klappt das bei un sim gildenforum net *schnüff* hat wer ähnlich erfahrungen? evtl kann mir ja wer weiter helfen
MfG


----------



## Dudu2 (17. Mai 2007)

lol und ich seh gerade das hier kein bild angezeigt wird obwohl ich meinen char auf der buffed datenbank hab O.o muss ich das jetzt raffen? *HEUL*


----------



## Farook (18. Mai 2007)

Du hast ein Sonderzeichen in deinem Charakternamen.

Soviel ich mitbekommen habe gibt es in diesen Fällen mitunter Probleme bei der Darstellung der Visitenkarten.


----------



## Draelion (28. Mai 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Einfach.
> 
> Du gehst auf http://www.buffed.de
> Du scrollst etwas runter, das Du das Suchfeld für *Charaktere* sehen kannst,
> ...









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ich bin, wie in der Beschreibung vorgegangen, aber ich kiann meine Gilde nirgends finden.
Woran kann das liegen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## Stupsichen (4. Juni 2007)

Farook schrieb:


> Du hast ein Sonderzeichen in deinem Charakternamen.
> 
> Soviel ich mitbekommen habe gibt es in diesen Fällen mitunter Probleme bei der Darstellung der Visitenkarten.




ja das geht nicht hier im forum irgendwie......wenn ich die URL im Browser eingeben sehe ich die korrekte karte, sobald ich es in die signatur eingebe und speichern macht er aus %EO wieder à .....


----------



## Thoor (22. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kleine Frage, wenn ich nicht mehr Wow spiele und keine Karte mehr habe und Blasc erst nach dem ablaufen der Karte gehohlt habe kann ich keine Visitenkarte machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Ich liebe diese geilen Smilies:>


----------



## Hûntér90 (29. Juni 2007)

Habe auch ein prob, und kein bock alles zu durchsuchen ob das prob schonma beschrieben wurde.
Also ich hab Blasc für version 2.1 runtergeladen und installt und hier acc erstellt und in blasc funzt auch alles supa, aber wenn ich auf buffed meinen char suche zeigts den net an und wenn ich in blasc auf WoW Charakterdaten übertragen gehe dann hängst an dem ladeteil... pls help
da steht dann ewig lang Lade WebConfig...


----------



## Der_Fuss (6. Juli 2007)

Hunter, ka wieso das nicht geht...
Aber vieleicht kann mir jemand bei mienem Prob. helfen...
Ich bin nach Liste vorgegangen, hat soweit auch alles geklappt... Hab ne Visitenkate aber das is dann auch schon alles, ich sehe weder meine sachen die ich am leib trage, noch kann ich bei der visitenkarte angeben welche berufe ausübe und so scherze, weiss da jemand was zu?


----------



## Kalthazar (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt auch eine Visitenkarte angelegt, nur wird diese leider nicht korrekt angezeigt. Das Bild, welches anstelle von der Visitenkarte erscheint, ist dieses "Charakter nicht gefunden". Gebe ich die URL manuell in die Adressleiste des Browers (IE7) ein, dann erscheint die Visitenkarte. Die Tipps und Tricks in diesem Thread habe ich schon alle befolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Erzeugte URL des Visitenkarten-Generators (Funktioniert im IE)
"http://www.buffed.de/cards/Die_Arguswacht/K%E1lthazar-5.jpg"

Veränderte URL nach dem Speichern der Signatur (Funktioniert NICHT im IE)
"http://www.buffed.de/cards/Die_Arguswacht/Kálthazar-b2.jpg"

Kann jemand von euch da draußen meine Visitenkarte, außer den buffed-Admins, sehen? Ich vermute da einen Zusammenhang in Hinblick des Sonderzeichens in meinem Namen. Mir ist noch aufgefallen das bei der Signaturbearbeitung die Zeichenfolge "%E1" zu "á" umgewandelt wird, weiß nicht ob dies so richtig ist.

Grüße
Kálthazar


----------



## TEST-ZAM (23. Juli 2007)

Kalthazar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt auch eine Visitenkarte angelegt, nur wird diese leider nicht korrekt angezeigt. Das Bild, welches anstelle von der Visitenkarte erscheint, ist dieses "Charakter nicht gefunden". Gebe ich die URL manuell in die Adressleiste des Browers (IE7) ein, dann erscheint die Visitenkarte. Die Tipps und Tricks in diesem Thread habe ich schon alle befolgt
> 
> ...




Ok - ich habs in den Bug-Tracker aufgenommen. Zz. kann ich dir aber leider keine Lösung für den IE anbieten. :\


----------



## TrippleW (3. September 2007)

Wenn man ein wenig sucht findet man auch das was man sucht. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

Ein Dank an "Roran" für die beschreibung zwecks der Visitenkarte.

Hoffe es funzt auch bei mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haumichwech (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir das ganze auch wieder installiert und bei mir kommt sogar die Meldung, dass mein Account xxx aktualisiert wurde. Blasc ist auch im WoW aktiviert, aber wenn ich meinen Char suche find der nix :/


----------



## Amaroks (18. September 2007)

Haumichwech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe mir das ganze auch wieder installiert und bei mir kommt sogar die Meldung, dass mein Account xxx aktualisiert wurde. Blasc ist auch im WoW aktiviert, aber wenn ich meinen Char suche find der nix :/




So gehts mir auch gerade ;((( hab alles durchsucht und auch alles brav befolgt ... aber nix geht ;((( *snif*


Hilllffeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG


----------



## Roran (19. September 2007)

Seit wir doch die " Meine mybuffed-Seite "   mybuffed  haben, sollte das doch kein problem mehr sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1) Auf den link hier mybuffed  mal klicken
2) auf Meine mybuffed-Seite  , Links in der ecke


Dann in deinem Profil rein schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfelf (19. September 2007)

Ein Dank an "Roran" für die beschreibung zwecks der Visitenkarte


----------



## Dämonica (19. September 2007)

Ich weiss auch nicht so recht was ich falsch mache. Blasc 2 ist installiert und hat alle meine Chars gefunden. Das wow addon ist aktiv und hat im wtf Verzeichnis eine BLASCProfiler.lua mit meinen chardaten erzeugt. Ich bekomme aber beim hochladen jedesmal die Meldung "Dateitransfer - WoW Plugin Keine Daten zum Übertragen".

Hat jemand ne Idee was da nicht passt?


----------



## Amaroks (19. September 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Seit wir doch die " Meine mybuffed-Seite "   mybuffed  haben, sollte das doch kein problem mehr sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol ... Ich glaub ich bin einfach zu doof

Ich klick bei Mybuffed links in der Ecke auf Realmsuche? Darunter finde ich mich nicht !!! Aber Blasc sagt nach dem Logout dass die Daten erfolgreich übertragen wurden. 

Wo liegt der Fehler???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amaroks (21. September 2007)

Hat schon jemand ne Lösung entdeckt ;o)??

Ich verzweifel langsam!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Probiers auch immer wieder, schalte meine Firewall aus etc.
Falls die Frage aufkommt, wenn ich WoW starte und links unten auf Addons klicke, steht Buffed dabei und auch IG kann ich /blascrafter benutzen ... 
Ich steh nur nicht auf der Datenbank ;( nicht unter meiner Gilde und auch nicht alleine *snif*

PLS HELP!!

LG


----------



## Amaroks (24. September 2007)

Ich bin immer noch nicht auf der Datenbank ... Wo liegt das Problem ;( ?


----------



## SpeedCoreMo (24. September 2007)

gibts das ganze auch für MAC?


----------



## Isegrim (24. September 2007)

SpeedCoreMo schrieb:


> gibts das ganze auch für MAC?



Ja, gibt es, allerdings von einem unabhängigen Entwickler: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1390


----------



## Amaroks (25. September 2007)

hmm ... habs jetzt geschafft das ganze Manuell up zu loaden. ... Aber es aktuallisiert sich nichts ... heißt das ich muss jetzt aller Naselang meinen Char neu hochladen??


LG


----------



## SpeedCoreMo (30. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es, allerdings von einem unabhängigen Entwickler: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1390




Dankeeee


----------



## Juchu (30. September 2007)

ich habe windows.


----------



## SpeedCoreMo (1. Oktober 2007)

Juchu schrieb:


> ich habe windows.




Ich hab 2 Windoof rechner aber die stehn nur zum downloaden und als datenbankspeicher da *g*


----------



## Notivity (17. Oktober 2007)

jetzt hab ich ma ne frage.........

also ich hab alles gemacht was oben steht aber wenn ich auf das kleine symbol unten  rechts in der leiste  klicke und dann auf >Aktionen>>>WoW-Charakterdaten übertragen klick funkt das nicht.

woran kann das liegen


----------



## keysar (26. Oktober 2007)

hi, ich habe zum thema visitenkarte auch 2 fragen.
die erste lautet:
wieso funktioniert in meinem gildenforum euer bbc link bei MIR nicht aber bei allen anderen die den buffed banner usen? bei mir steht was von das bild darf nur 333 pixel breit sein Oo

die 2. wäre:
kann man irgendwie andere hintergrundbilder einfügen?
sind zwar nette dabei aber nicht wirklich das gelbe vom ei.

mfG


----------



## Fayeden (27. November 2007)

Hi,


ich habe ein ganz anderes Prob, ich finde meinen Char nicht aufgeführt, wie kann ich dann eine Visitenkarte machen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilStorm (22. Dezember 2007)

Also bei mir gehts   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für Hilfe
MFG Evil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandalor (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute ich habe folgendes Problem, 2 meiner Visitenkarten werden nicht angezeigt und stattdessen kommt immer der tolle Schriftzug "Charakter nicht gefunden".
Ich vermute das es an den Sonderzeichen liegt (Bélana,Sándalor) aber auf anderen Foren funtioniert der Link einwandfrei.


----------



## Metal Slug (27. Dezember 2007)

Rookie schrieb:


> /clap
> 
> du musst echt langeweile gehabt haben ^^
> auch wenn die chance 1:1000000³ steht dass jmd die suchfunktion nutzen wird... danke!




HeHE 
doch ich hab sie gerade benutzt .. danke fuer das tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dacht schon ich kanns net wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenschalke04 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute
Ich habe folgendes problem und zwar wird meine Visitenkarte nicht Aktuallisiert den Cache habe ich geleert und das mit F5 ebenfalls und Trotzdem wird in meiner Sig meine Paladina immernoch mit maximal stufe 42(bei manchen Visitenkarten ist es auch lv35 bzw 32) angezeigt obwohl sie stufe 46 ist bitte um hilfe

mfg Xen

P.S. hier mal der link zu meiner my.buffed seite 
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3228577&tab=4


----------



## Trollträger (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir nun die verschiedensten threads bzgl. Signaturerstellung etc durchgelesen und weiss wohl, dass es Probleme bei der Darstellung von Umlauten in den Visitenkarten gibt. Wie Ihr sehen könnt wird mein "Trollträger" nicht dargestellt. Wenn ich copy/paste wird das als 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 angezeigt, beim Speichern jedoch ändert sich "%E4" in "ä" und die Darstellung funzt nicht. Was kann ich tun?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Jockurt (28. Februar 2008)

Trollträger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir nun die verschiedensten threads bzgl. Signaturerstellung etc durchgelesen und weiss wohl, dass es Probleme bei der Darstellung von Umlauten in den Visitenkarten gibt. Wie Ihr sehen könnt wird mein "Trollträger" nicht dargestellt. Wenn ich copy/paste wird das als
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist sicherlich nur ein Problem bei dir.
Ich kann die Visitenkarte perfekt sehen


----------



## Gimlimeister (20. April 2008)

bei mir geht ein charakter auch nicht, grad in meiner sig ist hat ein ^ dabei, weiß jemand wie man das hinkriegt?


----------



## Corlin (22. April 2008)

Naja hab alles gemacht wie es hier beschrieben wurde.... Und trozdem kommt nur "char nicht gefunden".....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liegt es vielleicht damit zusammen das ich auf einem US Server spiele ??


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2008)

Corlin schrieb:


> Naja hab alles gemacht wie es hier beschrieben wurde.... Und trozdem kommt nur "char nicht gefunden".....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Es lag tatsächlich am US-Server - du kannst dir jetzt aber eine Visitenkarte mit dem korrekten Link auf http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3236864&tab=4 abholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corlin (23. April 2008)

sweet thx zam es funkioniert wirklich !! 

mfg


----------



## KICKASSEZ (8. Mai 2008)

ne fraage: auf meiner mybuffed seite (http://my.buffed.de/user/133690)
kann man meinen mainchar mit IE und firefox sehen.. meinen twink (level 20) nur mit firefox.

warum heisst es im IE: "charackter wurde nicht gefunden" ???

bitte um hilfe, irgend ein mod sollte das doch wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadBlackLion (25. Juli 2008)

Anscheinend wurde das problem mit den Umlauten immer noch nicht gefixt! Obwohl es schon mehrmals zur Sprache kam.
*Und wenn das der Fall ist, kann es wohl kaum an den Browsern der User liegen, liebe Mods!*
Ich nutze Firefox 3 und auch bei mir wird Urérions Visitenkarte nicht korrekt dargestellt.
Wenn ich Copy/Paste mache ausm Visitenkartengenerator dann wird das %E9 in ein é beim Erstellen der Signatur umgewandelt und dann funzt das ganze nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese beschreibung kam, wie gesagt, schon von vielen und wurde bisher mehr oder weniger übergangen. Es kann auch nicht an den Browsern liegen, da ich auch beim IE7 das *gleiche* Problem habe. 

Ich würde mich über eine *konstruktive* Antwort *freuen*.


----------



## Fariha (30. Juli 2008)

danke mir hats geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihtingàle (7. August 2008)

So in meinen Einstellungen wir nur gezeigt "Charakter nicht gefunden", aber der Link beim Draufklicken geht!! Hängt das zufälligerweise mit den Acs...Aks...ach,den dingern auf den Buchstaben (à,á)zusammen???? pls Help


----------



## xxScoutxx (28. August 2008)

Ja die Accents sind das Problem. Bei einem meiner Chars (Melyâna) das selbe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Adresse des Signaturbildes:
"http://www.buffed.de/cards/Der_Rat_von_Dalaran/Mely%EF%BF%BDna-b2.jpg" (SeaMonkey)

"http://www.buffed.de/cards/Der_Rat_von_Dalaran/Mely&#65533;na-b2.jpg" (IE7)

Beim Erstellen jedoch:
"http://www.buffed.de/cards/Der_Rat_von_Dalaran/Mely%E2na-b2.jpg"

Da hat sich doch irgend was zu viel reingeschmuggelt oder?
Am Schriftsatz kann es doch kaum liegen, denn in der Beispielsignatur wird der Accent ja auch dargestellt, nur eben nachher nicht, wenn man die Sig wo einbaut.

(Mir fällt eben auf, dass es hier im Forum funktioniert, aber in meinem buffed Profil wird 'Charakter nicht gefunden' angezeigt.)


----------



## Gimlimeister (6. September 2008)

nach monaten frag ich nochmal, angeblich wird das problem gelöst, ist es aber immer noch nich, gibts jetzt vll. mal ne antwort warum man keine visitenkarten mit sonderzeichen hochladen kann ????





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## febLey (20. September 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert sie seltsamerweise nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe ein bisschenherum probiert. Und zwar haben ich dieses Sonderzeichen drinnen: *é* ... in der Vistitenkarte steht es aber als *%E5*

Die Forensoftware wandelt es immer automatisch in *é* um und deshalb kann die Karte nicht dargestellt werden.

http://www.buffed.de/cards/Un_Goro/Zyph%E9r-3.jpg

http://www.buffed.de/cards/Un_Goro/Zyphér-3.jpg


----------



## Conaan (6. Oktober 2008)

Dank ehat mir echt geholfen xD


----------



## Skullzigg (7. Oktober 2008)

Roran schrieb:


> Einfach.
> 
> Du gehst auf http://www.buffed.de
> Du scrollst etwas runter, das Du das Suchfeld für *Charaktere* sehen kannst,
> ...



wo soll denn auf buffed bitte charaktere stehen ?


----------



## xxScoutxx (9. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem besteht immer noch!

Hier geht die Sig, aber im *buffed Profil* nicht!
Es steht ein Bildchen da, 'Charakter nicht gefunden', aber wenn man drauf klickt, kommt man zum richtigen Char. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, das auszumerzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Oder sagt mir einer wenigstens, was ich am Pfad ändern muss, damit es richtig dargestellt wird.)


----------



## Éothain (18. Oktober 2008)

So steht meine Sig in meiner Einstellung. Also mit dem *É*, aber angezeigt wird es nicht. _Character nicht gefunden..._

"url="http://www.buffed.de/?c=384483"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url"


----------



## El Soraya (23. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir funzt das nicht;( ich habe das programm runtergeladen habe es ufen assen gezockt ausgeloggt und nix mein char gibt es nicht unter blasc kann einer helfen?


----------



## Scimitar (5. Dezember 2008)

Und der böse "Sonderzeichen-Bug" hat wieder (oder immernoch?) zugeschlagen!

mein Char  *Scimitár*  wird nicht gefunden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der andere  *Scimitar * funzt.

Siehe unten in der Sig. Hoffe doch, das das endlich mal gefixt wird.

Mfg Scimitar


----------



## Wind-Kind (8. Dezember 2008)

seit dem neuen blasc hab ich ein problem. und zwar habe ich ein paar meiner visitenkarten auf meiner homepage eingebaut .. schön und gut, allerdings werden diese nicht mehr aktualisiert, d.h. meine jägerin Shéa ist auf meiner hp immer noch 70, obwohl sie schon längst 73 ist. klicke ich da auf eine visitenkarte, were ich auch zu dem betreffenden char weiter geleitet .. auch schön und gut. da dachte ich mir, baust es neu ein und fertig. aber nix is .. wenn ich mir eine visitenkarte aussuchen will, zeigt er mir bei jeder karte "Charakter nicht gefunden." und die entsprechenden codes dazu. die Ctrl+F5-methode und auch das cache leeren hab ich schon probiert .. hat beides nichts gebracht ud ich seh halt schon gern vorher welche karte ich da eigentlich auswähle, mal abgesehen davon das ich nicht mal eine vorschau habe oder keinen der blauen char-nicht-gefunden-streifen anklicken kann. hat das vielleicht was mit dem sonderzeichen im namen zu tun?

kann mir jemand weiter helfen? würde mich freuen, da es ja auf meiner hp auch aktuell sein soll.


----------



## Kabak (8. Dezember 2008)

Bei meinem DK steht charackter nicht gefunden ist das nen bug? icch lad jeden tag hoch

oder liegt das immernoch an den sonderzeichen?


----------



## Earwen (5. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es lag tatsächlich am US-Server - du kannst dir jetzt aber eine Visitenkarte mit dem korrekten Link auf http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3236864&tab=4 abholen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Am 22.04.08 wurde hier das letzte mal von ZAM (dem Moderator????) irgendein Statement abgegeben. Ich versteh ja daß ihr nicht auf jeden Post zum selben Thema reagiert und daß es auch etwas dauert um einen Bug wieder loszuwerden. 
Aber denkt ihr nicht es wäre mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht angesagt????
BUFFED findet seit Oktober keinen von meinen Chars in den Visitenkarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwie kommre ich mir bei so viel Ignoranz schon a bisserle verarscht vor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist es denn sooo schwer mal kurz zu schreiben:
IHR SEID NICHT VERGESSEN, WIR ARBEITEN DARAN?????

Danke 

Earwen


----------



## Moh82 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich bin leider auch mit meinen Chars betroffen...


Eléna: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=2966891][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Tirion/Eléna-1.jpg[/img][/url]
```

Wúsel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=3147254][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Tirion/Wúsel-1.jpg[/img][/url]
```

Alexûs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=2976700][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Tirion/Alexûs-1.jpg[/img][/url]
```


Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Tschillibilly (18. Januar 2009)

Eh.. ich bitte auch darum, dieses Problem langsam zu beheben.

Guckste hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronny2505 (19. Januar 2009)

Geht bei allen noch nicht die ich kenne. Wo ein Sonderzeichem im Wort ist.
Wird vielleicht mal gemacht. In 2 oder 3 Jahren etwa? *g*


----------



## Lord Nazgul (20. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn alle hier sich beschweren... ES IST ZU RECHT und daher mach ich mit. Kann ja wohl nicht sein. Das Problem ist so lange bekannt und es tut sich einfach nix mehr dahingehend. Hat sich der Programierer komplett auf AOC oder so eingeschworen oder was is phase?

Ich nutz nur noch Allvatar für die Signatur, wenn man hier zu unfähig ist!


----------



## Tiva (10. Februar 2009)

irgendwie is der post schon asbach....evtl bin ich auch falsch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...leider kann ich KEINEN char hochladen, warum auch immer.. -.-
und manuell hochladen geht auch ned.sonst noch einer des prob oder kommen ausser mir alle klar? ^^


----------



## Ocian (10. Februar 2009)

Was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst du beim manuellen Upload?


----------



## Chéckér (20. Februar 2009)

Problem besteht noch immer. Bitte fixen!

Danke


----------



## Evereve (24. März 2009)

Ronny2505 schrieb:


> Geht bei allen noch nicht die ich kenne. Wo ein Sonderzeichem im Wort ist.
> Wird vielleicht mal gemacht. In 2 oder 3 Jahren etwa? *g*




geht mir genauso -.- Jeden Twink könnte ich hochladen, aber ausgerechnet mein Main, der ein Sonderzeichen hat, kriegt keine Signatur. Nervt etwas gewaltig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (24. März 2009)

Ein Grund mehr, die anderen Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, um an eine Signatur zu kommen. Wer braucht Buffed.de dafür?
Hoffentlich habt ihr den Programierer gekickt, oder hängt der zitternd in der Ecke weil ihr ihn auf Entzug gesetzt habt?
Hab das Tool bei mir schon runter gehauen, weil mir das ab und an Wow zum Absturz brachte wenn man nach nem Fehler 132 oder 134 sofrt wieder rein ging ohne abzuwarten das die Daten übertragen wurden.


----------



## Wind-Kind (9. April 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Auch wenn alle hier sich beschweren... ES IST ZU RECHT und daher mach ich mit.
> Ich nutz nur noch Allvatar für die Signatur, wenn man hier zu unfähig ist!



bin mittlerweile auch dahin gewechselt .. da funktioniert es wenigstens und es wird sich um mehr gekümmert als hier bei buffed .. find das echt mies, auf der rpc n riesen ding aufziehen und sich hier nicht mal um solche dinge kümmern können und lieber die halbe community unzufrieden lassen .. sauerei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ocian schrieb:


> Was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst du beim manuellen Upload?



oha .. da hats doch glatt mal einer geschafft auf EINEN von VERDAMMT VIELEN posts zu antworten .. ich denke die fehlermeldungen wurden oft genug erklärt .. naja .. vielleicht zuviel erwartet von buffed.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geisterbaer (16. April 2009)

Hallo erstmal!
also ich finde es auch sehr schade das irgend wie nicht auf die probleme hier eingegangen wird.
mein problem ist es auch das ersagt das mein hauptserver wo ich spiele nicht gefunden werden kann " spiel da auf horde seite"
auf einen anderen server wo ich ein ally habe geht natürlich die sig. ist irgend wie komisch naja da hier ja nichts passiert ist der post wohl er für die katz.

ich wünsche allen Spielern(in) noch viel spaß.

In diesen sinne MFG Geisterbaer


----------



## Redark (24. April 2009)

Nichts geht über eine selbst erstellte Signatur! ^^

MfG *Red*claw


----------

